# well now What



## sommerville (Jan 16, 2008)

Just put this together 
bought a used Yamaha Suv 1200 120 hrs build the rack mounted Gps 
I took it to the lake this weekend ran the heck out of it !! 


whats next Fishing??

any thoughts on what I need to know would be welcome 

plan on fishing Matagorda this week end


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice rig.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like you have already been fishing.


----------



## sommerville (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's
yes, took it to the lake for a test drive before i hit the big water.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Who built the racks?


----------



## Flounder7783 (Mar 24, 2015)

Join Texas jetski fishing on facebook. Whenever someone is planning a trip offshore they will post on that page with the details of the trip. We make a trip every time the conditions allow. Ports of departure are usually Freeport and Matagorda. We try and have at least 3 skis per offshore trip for safety. The facebook page is much more active than the 2cool page. It is going to be your best bet to find a trip to go out on with us.


----------



## sommerville (Jan 16, 2008)

I Built the racks my self not to bad for my first time.
build trailers for a living so i have a access to all the equipment. (Fair-West Trailers) 

do you have to join the group on Facebook flounder7783 ?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Fun way to fish. I started out that way long time ago and still sometimes wouldn't mind going back LOL. 

Things to know. 
Crab traps are great indicators of depth while running shallow areas. You'll have to figure out what depth your machine will run in but mine used to run in 3" (stopped dead still in 2" as in Parked and parked hard, don't ask how I know LOL). Learn to use Google earth to read water depths and know where you can and cant run before you get there (see A above). 
Oyster reefs and shallow sand are things to not run over in shallow water. The broken oyster bits are very buoyant and will get into your intake and clog the water inlet line to the motor causing you to overheat. It can be fixed on the water in most cases with the use of a flat head screw driver to loosen the hose clamp at the block for the water line. Sand will do the same thing. If you fish in the bays avoid idling over reefs in less than 3 feet of water ( you can usually just push the rig further out until you get into safer water depth). There are in line filters you can put on this line that runs between the prop housing and the block and if you plan on fishing shallow or on the beachit'd be a worthwhile investment. If you go offshore do it with at least one other ski so if one of you has a failure the other can tow that ski in. 

I'm sure there's more but thats' the main things other than don't wade in alligator country.

PS.. one last thing. for running in salt i'd fashion a splash cover for the back side of that GPS unit, you don't want any salt getting into those connections on the back of that machine ( I lost my first unit due to that). The connections are ok with a little 'fine mist spray but on rough days you're going to get a lot more than that on a ski.


----------

